# More broody before period? Or could I possibly be pregnant?



## loeylo

Hi everyone,
I was wondering if this is common or if it is just me? 
I am still waiting on my periods to regulate properly after coming off the pill due to pregnancy and subsequently miscarrying, this will be my third period and I think it is going to arrive soon as I am super moody, my skin has broken out horribly and I have been having vivid, horrible dreams, and sleeping way more than usual!
As I said earlier, I have only had two real periods recently, and haven't had any before these since 2010 so I am not well versed on the symptoms these days.
I do remember getting bad skin and moodiness around my period, this has happened the last two months also so this does not concern me, but the dreams and the tiredness are not normal period symptoms as far as I can remember? 
The last time I was pregnant my first symptom was really vivid dreams which is making me think that I could possibly be pregnant again. I was also extremely tired with both pregnancies and again, I have been exhausted for the past few days.
We have not been using contraception other than the 'pull out' method, and we have had sex maybe 2-3 times every day for the past two months, so theoretically I guess it is possible ... What do you guys think? 
I would test but I have had two miscarriages in the past and I don't want to go through the pain of a very early positive and then my period to arrive.
Edit to add that I also really want to be pregnant just now, even though I know it would be poor timing, I also got really broody with my last pregnancy before finding out I was actually pregnant. Or it could be hormones making me feel all pathetic as my period is due?
Also meant to say when I was pregnant last time I started eating meat and fish after being a strict vegetarian for 9 years, I ordered a chicken dish randomly the other week, and on Saturday I had a piece of chicken pakora at a party! This is strange for me!


----------



## x Zaly x

I think it could be possible that you are pregnant, especially after all theses strange things happening to you that dont usually. Maybe wait it out a bit longer to see if your period shows up, if not take a test. Also i get really broody just before my period comes an when im on them, like right now im on them and in extremely broody! Xx


----------



## loeylo

That is what I was thinking too - but I have been known to invent symptoms also! I slept in til 1pm today which is totally not like me at all, and woke up raging at everyone. I am going abroad a week on Saturday so I really want my period to show up in the next few days or not to show up at all!


----------



## x Zaly x

Lol sorry about the short answer before, my phone went a bit mental haha x


----------



## loeylo

Got it haha thanks x


----------



## x Zaly x

Sometimes i get really tired and sick before my period comes and i can sleep for Britain! Lol, before this period came i actually made myself believe i was pregnant, i tend to invent symtoms as well. Try and relax and not worry to much, it could be causing your period to stay away xx


----------



## loeylo

I convinced myself I was pregnant about a month before I fell pregnant both times, despite the fact I was on the pill the second time - I had this crazy feeling the pill wasn't working, and sure enough it wasn't! I would be happy to be pregnant but my boyfriend is really traditional and mentioned marriage as soon as I found out I was pregnant both times (we had only been together 8 weeks the first time and had only had sex once!) 
I think the mind is a very powerful thing! I also get sick when on my period, but oddly I have only ever been sick once when pregnant (at the aide of a motorway on the day my baby died but before I knew!)


----------



## x Zaly x

Then it is highly possible i guess. Just wait it out a little longer. The mind is very powerful, a lot of ladies convince thereselves they are pregnant when they arent. Its annoying though becuase pregnancy symtoms and period symptoms are so alike that nobody can tell. I tend to feel really sick when im ovulating and on my period, but the weird thing is when i was pregnant with my daughter i wasnt sick once. I hope you get the answer you want and everything works out for you xx


----------



## loeylo

I would like to get pregnant soon-ish but I really need to be living with my boyfriend/get my graduate job first - We are only 23 so no rush but due to previous miscarriages I really don't want to wait too long! Going to speak to him about it whilst we are on holiday to see what he thinks as he has been hinting that he might feel the same =]
It frustrates me that pregnancy and period symptoms feel the same! My pregnancy symptoms are really strong - unmistakable actually. My boobs inflate (i am a b cup and they go to a c) and they are solid and ache, my legs ache, i can hardly stay awake, and i start to show instantly despite the fact I am fairly slim!


----------



## x Zaly x

Yeah I get you, I guess I would be feeling he same way too if i were you. Awww well thats good he seems to be on board with the whole thing. Well do you feel the way you did when you were last pregnant? If yes i would definitely take a test if your period doesnt show. xx


----------



## loeylo

To be honest I don't know. I was on the pill last time so couldn't accurately work out dates, I thought I was 7 weeks when I found out but in actual fact I wasn't even 4. I had felt strange for a few days at that point. Going by my last period I should be due my period in about 5 days, so this would be roughly when I started getting symptoms last time. 
At this stage, all I had last time was tiredness, spots and aching legs. I also had a cold with both my previous pregnancies and have one now (I dont get colds often) so i dont know if some symptoms are due to the cold as my arms ache (not my legs this time!) or if the cold could be some strange pregnancy symptom? 
i am a bit of a poas addict so dont wanna jump straight into one as I can't deal with the worry if it is positive and I am still early - Ideally i dont want to find out until 8 weeks when i will feel much more relaxed about not miscarrying! (stupid i know) i might start taking pregnacare again =]


----------



## loeylo

Still no period guys. Had pain in my left boob earlier, skin hasn't healed any and I can't get out this horrible mood I am in!


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Pregnancy does sound possible!! 

I never had any symptoms of my pregnancy, the only thing that alerted me to it was the fact my period hadn't turned up 5 weeks after it should have!! Although I put off testing until about 6 weeks after my period was due though I just "knew", can't explain it but I'm confident that I never would have had to take a test and only did to confirm it if you like.

Saying that when I'm on my period or its due I get pregnancy symptoms. Sore boobs, cramps, moody (like psychotic moody lol) emotional, I eat more, I sleep more. 

The only way you're going to know for sure is to take a test, and when you feel you can I really hope it's the result you want :hugs:


----------



## loeylo

Thanks for the reply. 
My period still isn't here, I go away for a week on Saturday so I really hope I am not on my period whilst away! Dunno what to think, I am having back pain just now but it is quite far up my back :S need to test before holiday I guess as we are all inclusive!


----------



## loeylo

Also, had sex last night and when doing so I got a really severe cramp in my lower left abdomen, it lasted for about 20 minutes and then died down. I wonder if this could be related? X


----------



## kajastarlight

I get crazy broody when my period should be but isn't because of BC I am on. (or getting off soon) hope it all turns out well for you.


----------



## Sweetkat

So, any sign of period? Are you going to test before your holiday?


----------



## loeylo

Hey,
No, period still isn't here - even my boyfriend is beginning to wonder now! (he is generally the most laid back person on the planet)
I no longer have sore boobs and my skin is clearing up, this normally happens after my period finishes so I am wondering about possible chemical pregnancy? Still too scared to test though. I am four days late!


----------



## kajastarlight

I get sore boobs and abdominal cramping durring intercourse when I have an outbreak of pollycystic overies. And it makes my period late. And it makes me nauseous all the time which in turn makes me moody. but it gets confusing and frustrating because those are also the pregnancy symptoms I got with DS1 and DS2. I hate having to wait to test, so I feel your pain there. Good luck!


----------



## loeylo

Period arrived this morning - cramps are totally horrible! =[


----------

